
The 5G coronavirus conspiracy theory just took a dark turn - ColinWright
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/5g-coronavirus-conspiracy-theory-attacks
======
eutropia
I'm very troubled by conspiracy theories like this, but I have no idea what I
can do to help the situation.

It feels a bit like deprogramming people formerly in an abusive cult
environment: can it really only be done one at a time?

Is spreading this sort of misinformation akin to unprotected speech (like
telling people to perform acts of violence on a public platform)?

Should it be unprotected?

Is this just something we have to live with, or can we as a society do
something to reduce the spread of dangerous conspiracy theories?

------
Nextgrid
The law should be amended to include a lengthy “no internet/telephone” penalty
when a crime has been committed because of such conspiracy theories (in
addition to whatever usual penalty there is) both to protect them (since they
have trouble discerning the truth from the bullshit) as well as protect the
public by preventing them from spreading the bullshit further.

